# bulb warning light coming on dash but lights all working OK.



## 50stillalive (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, just bought a 2007 TT roadster. After a couple of days the bulb monitor light is coming on the dash indicating that the right rear bulb needs replaced and now the brake light bulb the same. However, on checking the bulbs they are working perfectly. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome,

You may want to post this in the MKII section if you have not already done so.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Probably a bad connection. I would check the bulbs and the main connection to the cluster and look for any corrosion.

if you have high resistance anywhere the bulb will light up but may trigger the bulb warning system

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------

